# تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم



## †السريانيه† (15 مايو 2007)

انا  عملت كم تصميم وحبيت اخذ رأيكم بيهم
يارب يعجبكم وانا بهدي اول تصميم لحبيبتي
جاسي ​
يارب تعجبك​


























سلام المسيح معكم ​


----------



## جاسى (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

*مش عارفه اقوللك ايه
بس بجد تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففففه
جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا حبيبتى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا نزلتهم كلهم
بجد روعه
وكان نفسى اعملك حاجه بجد من قلبى بس مش بعرف:smil13:
بس كفايه انتى
:smil12:
ميرسى يا حبى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## †السريانيه† (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

انتي تأمري ياجاسي اي حاجه انتي عاوزاها انا اعملك هي
ميرسي لمرورك والرب يبارك حياتك كفايه انك قلتيلي كلام حلو
سلام المسيح​


----------



## جاسى (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

*حلو ديه اللى هى انتى
انتى بجد مفيش احلى منك
ربنا يباركك
+اختى+​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

*تسلم ايدك روعة حلوين قوى قوى

طيب واحدة لجاسى .. مافيش واحدة لفراشة :smil13​*:


----------



## جاسى (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه مهو الار ده اللى جايبنا لورا
لو كل واحد يبص فى لقمته
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## noraa (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

مرسى  ليكم  بس بجد امتعتونا بالصور الجميلة


----------



## totty (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

حلوين موووووووووت يا سريانيه
بجد صور رائعه
ده  عشان انتى اللى عملاهم


----------



## hard_angel (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

صور حلو كتير .... بدنا كمان احلى واحلى ...

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ه


----------



## RAMZEEE (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

بصراحه تصميم بقمة روعه
بارك الله فيكي
بس اي برنامج بتستخدمي اختي سريانيه لتصميم ؟


----------



## ارووجة (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

روووعة حبيبتي
يسلمووو هالايدين
ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## Yes_Or_No (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

ياريت لو كدا تحاولي تنزلي معانا كدا في القسم دروس فوتوشوب 

ويبقي مجموعه دروس الناس تقدر تعتمد عليها 

بجانب الموجود حاليا

وتصميمات روعة


----------



## Jesus+Nazareth (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

*شكرا لكي عزيزتي​*


----------



## RAMZEEE (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تصاميم انا عملتها ايه رأيكم*

ما شالله طول عمرك مبدعه
طيب فش الي وحده هديه منك


----------

